# Spielen unter Linux > Spielen Allgemein >  holarse is exceeded

## comrad

hi,

auch wenns vielleicht der falsche ort ist, woanders kann ich ja nimmer berichten :-)
holarse ist down, weil wir angeblich 12 gb traffic haben sollen. schön und gut. der webalizer sagt aber, dass wir 6 gb haben. wäre also zu prüfen. 
morgen sollte die seite auf der gefoekom wieder an den start gehen (nachdem ich diese 50 mb und die 8000 dateien erst runtergeladen und dann wieder hochgeladen hab *narf*).

übrigens, wir haben 25000 visits im monat *persönlicher rekord* :-)

grüsse,
comrad

----------


## Grifter

hmmm vielleicht zeigt der webalizer nur an, was an mb downgeloaded wurde. traffic bezeichnet aber up- und download.

ich hoffe, dass eure site bald wieder on ist

----------


## tobo

huhu... und das wo ich mir grad diablo2 gekauft hab  :Frown:  ma schauen vieleicht klappts ja auch ohne lesen

----------


## comrad

hi,

in circa einer halben stunde (also ca. 17:30) sind wir wieder am start unter : http://www.holarse.net  :Smilie: 

für alle, die uns gebookmarked haben : http://holarse.wue.de/index.php

grüsse,
comrad

----------

